# C reactive protein



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, one last post and I'm done for a bit.







Anyway, I had a blood test and had a c reactive protein come up as kind of high. I was reading about it and I read that it can be high because of birth control, being obese. I weighed 200 at 5 ft 4 in and had just gotten off birth control about 3-4 weeks before I took the test. I also had a test saying I had high cholestrol.The thing is, that I still have the IBS like symptoms. I did a colonscopy, and nothing came up wrong. I've lost 25 pounds and have been off birth control for 5 months. I'm hoping that my cholestrol has gone down with the weight lose, but still need to go get another blood test to check it.I know I need to talk to a doctor about this, but was wondering if anyone else had this problem with the c reactive protein, but couldn't figure out the reason why it was high.


----------

